# (HBO) RbR Coverage - Vlasov vs Ramirez; Rios vs Alvarado III



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Let's do it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vlasov is slightly faster and more active


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting some work done tonight.

Can someone give me a good reason to watch this card instead?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I gave the first round to Vlasov


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Forums a asshole. why is it so slow?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I gave the first round to Vlasov


Me too, his head movement is reminiscent of Pirog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

who y'all got?

Bam Bam by KO for me. Mike aint bout that life.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Me too, his head movement is reminiscent of Pirog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my first time seeing either of them fight. I've heard a lot of hype around Ramirez, but Vlasov seems to be the better fighter so far.

Ramirez reminds me of Chavez Jr on how he goes to the body


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez had a godlike southpaw jab when he uses it, another vlasov round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Forums a asshole. why is it so slow?


No idea, it's been like that for a few weeks now, so frustrating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not gonna stop forcing zou down everybody throat...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vlasov looking good. Ramirez is still in there, though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Now the Pirog comparison makes sense, they have the same trainer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Forums a asshole. why is it so slow?


I was waiting on someone to start the thread


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like HBO commentating is on board with Ramirez... Fix may be in


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn Gilberto looking slow as fuck...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hbo praising Ramirez for that round...... the fix is in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty decent throwdown goin on out there...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Ramirez is killing Vlasov to the body, 3-1 Mexican


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Pretty decent throwdown goin on out there...


That's right


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Ramirez is killing Vlasov to the body, 3-1 Mexican


Vlasov looking tired from that body work. I agree.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Hbo praising Ramirez for that round...... the fix is in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vlasov is kicking his ass so far and all they can talk about is Ramirez


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Vlasov straight right keeps landin right in the mouth, but I like that uppercut he keeps sneekin in on the inside


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Vlasov is kicking his ass so far and all they can talk about is Ramirez


I HATE it when they do that shit....


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Look at that. Vlasov looking hurt as fuck. He couldn't even walk to the corner. Dudes getting killed to the body. Gilberto will finish him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Vlasov is kicking his ass so far and all they can talk about is Ramirez


Even Andre is calling it wrong at times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Vlasov is done! Can't even hold his hands up. Gilberto working that body. He's gonna finish this guy.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty good scrap here. I'm liking both Ramirez's body work and Vlasov's accuracy. Good stuff going on here.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Even Andre is calling it wrong at times
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pipe wrenched said:


> I HATE it when they do that shit....


Yep


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Destroyed Vlasov that round.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Look at that. Vlasov looking hurt as fuck. He couldn't even walk to the corner. Dudes getting killed to the body. Gilberto will finish him.


This could be possible, but I also saw Ramirez get wobbled from what looked to be a jab


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Vlasov holding, tired again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

shitty ass fight from two top rank bums


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah....Ramirez is DEF HBO's horse in this race


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Look at that body work. Crushing him.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoping this year I see andre in the ring rather than by the ring. His commentary is usually great, but he's a fighter. 

Im really looking at what Jay Z does with Andre as kind of a precursor to how he'll handle his boxing promotion.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

these are 2 of the slowest guys ive seen...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gilberto got those last 2 rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> shitty ass fight from two top rank bums


:lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vlasov's punches are effecting Ramirez also and vice versa

Ramirez isn't ready for someone like Ward... Not close


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Having been to Denver a couple if times I couldn't imagine trying to fight there. Air is really thin.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Hoping this year I see andre in the ring rather than by the ring. His commentary is usually great, but he's a fighter.
> 
> Im really looking at what Jay Z does with Andre as kind of a precursor to how he'll handle his boxing promotion.


you really think Jay Z is gonna have anything, functionally, to do with boxing?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> you really think Jay Z is gonna have anything, functionally, to do with boxing?


I keep hearing he's a very hands on investor/business guy. He might not be doing the day to day stuff, but Andre is his biggest name so if there's one guy he's going to make sure his company does right by, it's him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> who y'all got?
> 
> Bam Bam by KO for me. Mike aint bout that life.


It's really up to Alvarado. If he boxes and moves, he beats him easy. If he slugs it out, he gets stopped.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez is taking a pretty significant leap here compared to his past competition, but this fight is showing Ramirez is still a work in progress.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm cheering for rios just because I want to go to bed early


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dies anybody know where Rios trained? Just thought of that. Oxnard is sea level and nothing can prepare you for altitude but altitude.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Ramirez is taking a pretty significant leap here compared to his past competition, but this fight is showing Ramirez is still a work in progress.


Very true


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Terrible fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FFS this site is slow as shit! atsch 

Seriously, I feel like this place is getting abandoned. Used to be more posters on the RbR.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Dies anybody know where Rios trained? Just thought of that. Oxnard is sea level and nothing can prepare you for altitude but altitude.


Good point. From what I've read and seen of Alvarado's camp. I expect an all out fucking war so its not gonna make a difference.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

7-3 Ramirez 

good win vs a game opponent but a lot of work left to do


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 Ramirez , surged after the 5th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Dies anybody know where Rios trained? Just thought of that. Oxnard is sea level and nothing can prepare you for altitude but altitude.


he has been in colorado the last month


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Them dudes was just straight whackin each other .... But there was no change to it....each round was just like watching the one before it. :conf


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> FFS this site is slow as shit! atsch
> 
> Seriously, I feel like this place is getting abandoned. Used to be more posters on the RbR.


Tell me about it. I been on every forum just to find some activity. 2015 is off to an extremely slow and sad start. With Cotto Canelo and May Pac falling apart. Its not looking good at all.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez's body work was pretty impressive. He definitely slowed down Vlasov. Also, Ramirez showed he has a chin.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Good point. From what I've read and seen of Alvarado's camp. I expect an all out fucking war so its not gonna make a difference.


It would suck to run out of wind in a war.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Seesh, the hips on the ring card girl next to buffer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It would suck to run out of wind in a war.


Rios looks ready. His pure aggression and will to win will earn him the victory. Alvarado will get suckered into a war tonight. That's Rios' game.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> he has been in colorado the last month


Thanks. I remember my first trip to Denver there was a cool park down the street from my hotel. I figured I'd go for a jog and check it out, see the neighborhood my first morning. A half mile felt like 10 miles. Of course, I'm sure the beers the night before didn't help.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Go Rios, but I only want to see a good fight where nobody leaves on a stretcher.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cunningham/Glazkov is going to be awesome.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Klitchko Jennings. Who gives a fuck....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike Alvarado looks skeletal
He looks like Johnny Tapia


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Rios looks ready. His pure aggression and will to win will earn him the victory. Alvarado will get suckered into a war tonight. That's Rios' game.


I think you're right.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike Alvarado is a dumbass....wow all that money but can't buy common sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

"Blessed be the LORD, my rock, who trains my hands for war, and my fingers for battle." 

Main event is almost here! :bbb


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mike is so punchdrunk.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Alvarado is a crazy mother fucker. Its obvious him and his trainer get torn up. But I have a feeling hes gonna let it all out in this fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Mike Alvarado is a dumbass....wow all that money but can't buy common sense
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt. "All the adversity I've had" really means " all the trouble I got myself into."


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios by KO under 9 rounds; I'd say.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Mike Alvarado is a dumbass....wow all that money but can't buy common sense
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:yep

And now he bout to take an ass whoopin. :!:

**although I'd way rather Mile High Mike win....just don't see it


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think you're right.


Its an ehh fight. I'm just hoping for some excitement.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rios looks like shit right now...

How can he be weight drained at 147? Holy shit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the FUCK does Rios look like Skeletor in this fucking interview!?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rios at 163 tonight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im innn lets goooo


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Cunningham/Glazkov is going to be awesome.


Cunningham is aging like fine wine.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the FUCK does Rios look like Skeletor in this fucking interview!?


He must be on that Ricky Hatton off season diet... He probably balloons up to 180+


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Alvarado's voice LOL


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Going to sit back and enjoy this. My girl watching with me. 

Have ve a great night all. Lots of love for y'all.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh god the music rap artist ring walks have made their way to Mexican fighters

Thanks AB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Oh god the music rap artist ring walks have made their way to Mexican fighters
> 
> Thanks AB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rios isn't Mexican. Neither is Alvarado. They don't even speak fluent Spanish.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is gonna be a blowout for Rios.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit the wbo international 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is gonna be a blowout for Rios.


That's what I'm thinking too


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is gonna be a blowout for Rios.


As fucked up as Alvarado has looked. I think he can put on a decent performance off of pure heart and will.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope Rios wins this. Alvarado is a sketchy son of a bitch.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios went from looking like a cast member from schindlers list to Rufus from street fighter in 24 hours


Why is it so hard for these guys to drop the liquor and burgers and start eating healthy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Loving the crowds energy right now


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Oh god the music rap artist ring walks have made their way to Mexican fighters
> 
> Thanks AB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol::lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios looks to be in very good shape.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why is Alvarado not throwing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mikey puts the "high" in Mile High.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike looks ready to go.
Its kind of sad.
His skin is gone.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

possum...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Rios cutting off the ring nicely. Alvarado looking like dogshit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Same thing that happened the first fight in the first round, just happened again


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios ain't messing around, Alvarado is about to get that Peterson treatment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Huge round 1 for Rios!


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Gonna be a short night, I think.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Huge round for Bam Bam. 10-9 Rios.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Rios.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alvarado might not make it to the 4th round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado is done.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol Alvarado just did the Bambi skip

Then pulled an old school Miguel Cotto


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Veteran move.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice hook to the nuts.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thow the towel in.
Alvarado is done.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Rios looking vicious as fuck. Best ive ever seen him look


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios looking good. Alvarado looking like he came to take a beating.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is sad

Maybe those meth rumors about Alvarado are true


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios is a monster.

20-18 Rios.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck Rios looks good. Or Alvarado looks like shit. Or both.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alvarado's making Rios look like Sugar Ray Leonard


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lord his face....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

They should keep the towel close in Alvarado's corner.
..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios beastin


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible effort from mike


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Told my mate to whack the cash on Rios KO because Mike is a complete meth head and won't even be slightly capable of a 12 round fight.


I put a massive Â£30 on myself . . . . cash monies . . . . hoes


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

So that clip of mike during media day.....that was for real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike came to get drug money.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios just looks like he's grown into 147. He's in great shape and he's well prepared.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Throw in the towel. Alvarado is done.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

What a fucking joke. What thenfuck Alvarado. Fighting like a damn bum.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

rios looking like a fuckin monster.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike hasn't thrown 10 punches the whole fight


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

church11 said:


> Fuck Rios looks good. Or Alvarado looks like shit. Or both.


Rios isn't the bum some make him out to be, but Alvarado is shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike checked out of the fight.
He wanted to quit and he did.
Fucking joke of a fight.
Top Rank doesn't have shit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This reminded me of the Corrales vs Castillo rematch


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Alvarado is a pussy. No excuses he can use. He quit.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Right decision for me. Only 3 rounds, but he took some serious fucking punishment.

Time to retire Mike, sadly.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> What a fucking joke. What thenfuck Alvarado. Fighting like a damn bum.


Mug shouldn't get his check. One the worst efforts I can recall seeing. :bart

One thing to take an ass whoopin fighting, but damn son


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Back to the crack house for Mikey.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rios KO was 7/4 fuck wish I put it on


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Rios just looks like he's grown into 147. He's in great shape and he's well prepared.


Nah he was just fighting a man who is a drug addict and shot to hell.
We saw the real Rios when he was getting those buns busted by Chaves


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't remember Rios' wife looking that good...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bit sad, was hoping for more action but had a feeling this could be really one-sided and thus it was, sad to see Mike go out like that, he was looking for a way to quit though.Oh well, had Rios stoppage and Sanchez PTS so I'm Â£75 up at least.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Alvarado will be dead inside three years.
Book it.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mike checked out of the fight.
> He wanted to quit and he did.
> Fucking joke of a fight.
> Top Rank doesn't have shit.


:yep

Yes Rios did good, but damn son that was ZERO effort from Mike


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Farce,


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> who y'all got?
> 
> Bam Bam by KO for me. Mike aint bout that life.


Yessir


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah he was just fighting a man who is a drug addict and shot to hell.
> We saw the real Rios when he was getting those buns busted by Chaves


In a 12 rounder Rios woulda beaten him, Chaves was gassing


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios might be legit when he said that he was unfocused and out-of-shape for Chaves.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bam Bam vs Bradley is all but confirmed imo


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Mug shouldn't get his check. One the worst efforts I can recall seeing. :bart
> 
> One thing to take an ass whoopin fighting, but damn son


Hopefully Alvarado doesn't fall into a deep depression and fuck his life up. He was fucked up during training, imagine after this. Damn that's some sad shit


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Stack the fuckin undercard at least a little. Was lookin forward to this but mike bailed out


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Farce,


Where did you hear those meth rumors??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> In a 12 rounder Rios woulda beaten him, Chaves was gassing


I don't see that at all.
Chaves was controlling range, fighting when he wanted to and landing bombs on Rios at will, like usual.
Rios got rouch like always and Chaves got rough right back with him and didn't back down.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Alvarado showed up for some pre-jail money.

It's pretty sad given the potential he had and he seems to be an ok guy when he's in his right mind. Currently he seems to be in a pretty dark place and in a dangerous downward spiral. I don't care if he fights again - I just hope he comes out of this self destructive phase alive.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> don't remember Rios' wife looking that good...


I'm guessing if the ref asked you how many fingers he was holding up, you would have gotten it as wrong as Alvarado did.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

His hometown booing him. This is a travesty.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Alvarado will be dead inside three years.
> Book it.


thats messed up...


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rios made him wear a dress in there. Alvarado quit, which in reality was probably for the best for his health, but still a bitch move in your hometown.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike is a meth head


----------



## GlassMan (Sep 11, 2014)

Â£100 pound on rios by tko/ko... Easiest Â£162 profit il ever make. Never been so confident on a bet!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, Alvarado is crying.... The crowd is disowning him.. That can't be good in your own crowd. Alvarado didn't even sound right in the interview... He's done

Rios just called out Provodnikov and Victor Ortiz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

errsta said:


> Alvarado showed up for some pre-jail money.
> 
> It's pretty sad given the potential he had and he seems to be an ok guy when he's in his right mind. Currently he seems to be in a pretty dark place and in a dangerous downward spiral. I don't care if he fights again - I just hope he comes out of this self destructive phase alive.


Yep. Hope he changes his life. But meth downward spiral hits hard and fast. Hopefully he survives it.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

One of those fights you feel uncomfortable watching .


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah he was just fighting a man who is a drug addict and shot to hell.
> We saw the real Rios when he was getting those buns busted by Chaves


I think Rios is an addict, too, and I think he will fail the post-fight drug test. I do think Rios looked really good, physically and mentally. Look at his body now and when he fought Chaves. He is in great shape.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

errsta said:


> Alvarado showed up for some pre-jail money.
> 
> It's pretty sad given the potential he had and he seems to be an ok guy when he's in his right mind. Currently he seems to be in a pretty dark place and in a dangerous downward spiral. I don't care if he fights again - I just hope he comes out of this self destructive phase alive.


Yes. Alvarado needs to get his shit together. Be a fighter and don't let it all turn to shit. Fight the fight of life and live a decent life. At this time, he doesn't need to be anywhere near a ring.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate to say this, but there is a real possibility if his loved ones don't stay with Mike tonight and keep an eye on him he might do something stupid and OD or get involved with something that gets him killed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think Rios is an addict, too, and I think he will fail the post-fight drug test. I do think Rios looked really good, physically and mentally. Look at his body now and when he fought Chaves. He is in great shape.


Yeah, I agree. He looked really good. I think this version of Rios would've tore down Chaves.

Plus, they need to bring someone that'd not let Chaves clinch so fucking much. Bring in the ref that made Klitschko fight. (I forgot his name)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think Rios is an addict, too, and I think he will fail the post-fight drug test. I do think Rios looked really good, physically and mentally. Look at his body now and when he fought Chaves. He is in great shape.


Just not sold on Rios.
He wasn't an elite 140 fighter and he is no way going to ever be an elite 147 fighter.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think Rios is an addict, too, and I think he will fail the post-fight drug test. I do think Rios looked really good, physically and mentally. Look at his body now and when he fought Chaves. He is in great shape.


Rios ain't no fucking addict. Maybe hes lazy, or drinks or smokes weed but he ain't no meth-head or smoking crack. The dude was ready to fight for to the death.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't see that at all.
> Chaves was controlling range, fighting when he wanted to and landing bombs on Rios at will, like usual.
> Rios got rouch like always and Chaves got rough right back with him and didn't back down.


Chaves was gassing and fighting dirty as hell. Rios was getting to Diego at that point when it was stopped.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't see that at all.
> Chaves was controlling range, fighting when he wanted to and landing bombs on Rios at will, like usual.
> Rios got rouch like always and Chaves got rough right back with him and didn't back down.


I had Chaves winning by 2 rounds but he was clinching for his life he wasnt really controlling towards the end he was clinching and fouling for his life


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guess I just saw the fight differently than you guys.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Rios ain't no fucking addict. Maybe hes lazy, or drinks or smokes weed but he ain't no meth-head or smoking crack. The dude was ready to fight for to the death.


This.

Dude got lazy, it showed today that he is decent, great on the inside when he tries hard.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Where did you hear those meth rumors??


Man I am the most disconnected man on the forum in terms of those kind of thing. But . . . . I am not dumb, and like most here, I know something's up when I see it.

Boxing is fucked up like that. How can someone turn up for a fight that's being watched by thousands when the those in the know are aware that one person need serious help.

Are we bad for watching? Does that mean we condone this shit?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I had Chaves winning by 2 rounds but he was clinching for his life he wasnt really controlling towards the end he was clinching and fouling for his life


Yeah, I think Chaves gassed by that time. Rios was getting the upper-hand, IIRC.

I think this Rios would've put a vicious beat-down on Chaves, especially if they had a ref that didn't let Chaves clinch so fucking much.

I'd favor Rios again in the rematch with a 12 rounder and a better ref.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Just not sold on Rios.
> He wasn't an elite 140 fighter and he is no way going to ever be an elite 147 fighter.


True. He's not a great fighter, but he is tough and strong. He will never beat an elite fighter, but he can get a few surprise wins.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I think Chaves gassed by that time. Rios was getting the upper-hand, IIRC.
> 
> I think this Rios would've put a vicious beat-down on Chaves, especially if they had a ref that didn't let Chaves clinch so fucking much.
> 
> I'd favor Rios again in the rematch with a 12 rounder and a better ref.


This is why Chavez resorted to dirty tactics, dude wanted out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Rios ain't no fucking addict. Maybe hes lazy, or drinks or smokes weed but he ain't no meth-head or smoking crack. The dude was ready to fight for to the death.


I meant I think Alvarado is an addict.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The biggest disgrace here is if Mike doesn't pop the post fight drug test.The guys was tweakin in the post fight interview.

If those tests can't detect methamphetamine then why even bother


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> The biggest disgrace here is if Mike doesn't pop the post fight drug test.The guys was tweakin in the post fight interview.
> 
> If those tests can't detect methamphetamine then why even bother


If they can detect Marijuana they sure as fuck better be detecting methamphetamine.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

hope Mike takes time off man. dudes basically been in wars for at least 3 years straight


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Man I am the most disconnected man on the forum in terms of those kind of thing. But . . . . I am not dumb, and like most here, I know something's up when I see it.
> 
> Boxing is fucked up like that. How can someone turn up for a fight that's being watched by thousands when the those in the know are aware that one person need serious help.
> 
> Are we bad for watching? Does that mean we condone this shit?


Based on the arrest? Because I didn't hear about the arrest till watching the interview Lampley did for this fight. I didn't really watch the pre-fight 24/7 buildup either. I think Rios would win because Alvarado was already a more damaged fighter physically, and he's not nearly as technical as people make him out to be, and Rios more or less can only allow himself to lose to Alvarado (Even in the 2nd fight he fight stupidly and could've won) because he's definitely superior. Sounds like this fight was a layup to predict.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone who know s Alvarado in and around denver knows he was in no shape to be fighting


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Not a fun fight to watch. After the Jermaine Taylor video, watching Alvarado let himself get concussed non stop made me feel a little sick. And if the drug talks are true, it might get much worse for his brain.

I hope he stops fighting now.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Based on the arrest? Because I didn't hear about the arrest till watching the interview Lampley did for this fight. I didn't really watch the pre-fight 24/7 buildup either. I think Rios would win because Alvarado was already a more damaged fighter physically, and he's not nearly as technical as people make him out to be, and Rios more or less can only allow himself to lose to Alvarado (Even in the 2nd fight he fight stupidly and could've won) because he's definitely superior. Sounds like this fight was a layup to predict.


Based on the arrest, the rumours, the shodow boxing, the interviews . . . My instinct was that this was going to be a non-event.

Plus I got a text from Jesse Pinkman saying the Rios KO odds were too good to miss.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Rios looked great but I think we saw a preview of how Alvarado was going to perform during his shadow boxing session prior to the fight. Not really sold on Rios being an improved fighter yet. Would like to see if he can duplicate the same kind of performance against a top guy. Nice to see him scoring a KO though. It's been a while.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Based on the arrest, the rumours, the shodow boxing, the interviews . . . My instinct was that this was going to be a non-event.
> 
> Plus I got a text from Jesse Pinkman saying the Rios KO odds were too good to miss.


Gotcha, well I literally followed none of the buildup so I guess that's why I was wondering how it seemed that obvious but I see now.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Seriously, nobody knew what to think of Alvarados shadow boxing. In his hood ass clothes, looking like a fool. That was some embarrassing shit. Seriously wtf was that. Rios was ready for war and Alvarado was ready to get lit. End of story


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Man I am the most disconnected man on the forum in terms of those kind of thing. But . . . . I am not dumb, and like most here, I know something's up when I see it.
> 
> Boxing is fucked up like that. How can someone turn up for a fight that's being watched by thousands when the those in the know are aware that one person need serious help.
> 
> Are we bad for watching? Does that mean we condone this shit?


Most uncomfortable ive felt watching a fight. Guy Looked Completely messed up prior to the fight.

Watching the Interview they put on of Mike Alvarado before the Fight Started, it made me think of when you'd watch early Ali interviews right before his last couple of fghts. And you'd think, how could they let this guy fight, he's obviously not right.

Alvarado might not have parkinsons, but there was seriously something wrong with him and no way should he have been allowed in the ring.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> His hometown booing him. This is a travesty.


It is.

But Alvarado ripped off every fan who paid for a seat last night.

There is no way he trained at all, for that fight. He just showed up for a pay day.

I personally look at him sympathetically and just think, this guy needs help.

But you can't blame these guys for Booing, theyve all been ripped off.

Alvarado probably earned a million dollars tonight for a fight in which he never even tried


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> thats messed up...


No sarcasm Al.I believe it.


----------

